# FS: 300 gallon Rubbermaid pond like new



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Selling a 300 gallon Rubbermaid pond with bulkheads like new size is 64x69x24 like new with plexi lids first. $250 takes it great for koi and other breeding projects


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Bump has to go


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

LIQUIDATION bump 200$................ For this weekend


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

bumpity bump bump great stock tank or pond


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

wow good deal. cheap


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks mike I paid 350 for this tank and alot of money on a 4x8 sheet of plexi so if people cannot pay me at least 200$ do not offer me low ball offers as I think this tank is waaaaay to cheap as it is


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Put it on the side Bob, and I can pick it up this summer . Don't want to create another project when I have so many on hand.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Sure if it doesn't sell soon I'm going to take it off and use it for a kiddy pool for summer then yu can take when you want it I'm in no rush


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Again now only 200$ come pickup this fine stock tank or Use as a pool LOL


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

come on guys who doesnt want a pond for the backyard.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Bumpity bump peeps tank is still here put it in the back of your truck and have a ******* hotub at your next camping spot !!!!!


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

is thier fish in thier if so what kind?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Pond is pending for sunday!!!!!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Pond still for sale BUMP people !!!!!!!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Mothers day BUMP Use as a planter for flowers vegetables 200$


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent
.......


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Sold sold sold !!!!!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally someone bought it eh Bob.


----------

